# Pancake day



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Fuck fuck fuck

Those that have to cook pancakes will know what I mean.

Those that just eat'em, Enjoy! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck fuck fuck
> 
> Those that have to cook pancakes will know what I mean.
> 
> Those that just eat'em, Enjoy! ;D


Tip. Â Precook a load and keep them warm in the oven. Or lower AGA oven. Â Then just cook a few fresh ones for the rabble on demand and simply back fill with the pre-cooked ones. Â To complete the illusion of panic free culinary productivity, you can get a second pan on the go and briefly place the pre-coooked in and out before serving (although I wouldn't bother) Â

Takes away the stress.......

Anyway what's a nice kitchen for if no to excel at pancakes with.

It's our first wedding anniversary today - so I'm rustling up little heart shaped ones with some sieved rasberries for the Boss. Â Easy.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Happy Anniversary! Congratulations.

Heart shaped pancakes, how nice, you big softee, BG wouldn't approve. : 

Top tip on preparing them and putting them in the lower oven :. Stress-free cooking for me normally means cooking whilst pi$$ed! Â

Talking of celebrations, its my Birthday Saturday if you would like to send me an electronic card look here http://greetings.yahoo.com/browse/Event ... /Birthday/

And send it here

[email protected]

Thats an open invitation BTW 

I eagerly await the full inbox! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Whoops Its Sunday not Saturday, silly me too excited.

*edit*
( trying to sound excited, actually depressed :'()


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

AWWWWWWWWWW how sweet GaryC  I am sure she will just love that. That is the sort of thing my hubby would do actually. He has just text me telling me it is pancake day... I wonder if I will get a heart one too . Either way I always leave him to cook them and bung the ready made ones he has prepared earlier in the oven too  mmmm think I need to get some maple syrup *YUMMY* ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cheers folks. Don't forget the champage either.

I am indeed racking up the brownie points 'cos she's been a little down of late (redundancy).

Can't wait to see her face when I give her the Venice tickets later. Boy, am I gonna be popular. She does knoe that I do accept repayment in kind though [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]

Must scoot off and get that heart-shaped mould......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=chef.gif] to Â [smiley=devil.gif]

I hope you do a good job and cheer her up, she's sure to love Venice too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Your makin me melt  *sigh*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Your makin me melt Â  *sigh*


Translates to you're making me melt.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

No pancakes :'(, as pan packed :-/

...........finishing all 1/2 open booze ;D instead..............but wouls still prefere pancakes :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

No pancakes :'(, as pan packed :-/

...........finishing all 1/2 open booze ;D instead..............but would still prefere pancakes :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks like you've made a good start Kath : ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Looks like you've made a good start Kath : ;D


I aim to please :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You could have had a house moving out party : ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> You could have had a house moving out party : ;D


........haha................but who'd have done the pancakes :

.........only Champagne left...oh well ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The best bit when you cook pancakes is when you flip them on the air!! I love this bit!! ;D

My dog hopes I will drop one...but I never do!!  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Translates to you're making me melt.


Why thank you R1. Terribly flattered and all that.


----------

